# Small DIY livery yard/private yard in Chester - help please!



## louiseandbeast (23 September 2014)

I'm about to lose my current grass livery as the fields are due to be sold, and need to move my 4 year old mare. She's well behaved but is a bit of a wuss as she's very inexperienced with new situations, so I'm trying to find somewhere smallish and quiet to keep her.

So far the places I can find nearby (I live in Upton) are Home Farm and Collinge Farm in Backford, and Holme Farm in Mickle Trafford, but they're all quite big. Three Elms and Four Oaks are slightly further than I'd like to travel, in an ideal world!

I've checked the Cheshire Horse directory but couldn't see any others, and I don't know many horsey people so I'm struggling for ideas! Does anyone know anywhere else, either small livery yards or semi-private places, that could be suitable? She'd be happiest with 24/7 turnout in the Summer, and daily turnout in Winter, and some basic facilities such as an outdoor school.

Please PM me if you can help


----------



## emmah (24 September 2014)

Tile Farm is nice and not a million miles away from you?  I can pass you on contact details of you PM me


----------



## louiseandbeast (24 September 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion - Tile Farm looks lovely but I've heard that it doesn't have guaranteed daily grazing in the Winter. My horse has always lived out so I don't think she'll cope well without it!


----------



## webble (24 September 2014)

I have heard that too. I think you are restricting yourself a bit with the distance you will travel as there aren't that many yards near you. What about brown heath in Christleton? There is Tottip in Barrow and Barrow equestrian Centre if it's still going but they might be further than you want to travel too


----------



## louiseandbeast (24 September 2014)

I'm beginning to think that I am restricting too much. Thanks for the suggestion of Brown Heath, I had excluded it as I've had a fear of the Sainsbury's roundabout ever since someone crashed into my car on it! I've just had a look and I could avoid that roundabout, and it does look ideal


----------



## louiseandbeast (25 September 2014)

Brown Heath are full  I can find anything for Tottip - do you have any further details for them, please?


----------



## webble (25 September 2014)

Sorry that was supposed to say Totteys stupid phone!! 

Its not a roundabout by Sainsburys anymore its a really really stupid road junction instead


----------



## ThomasandTia (4 October 2014)

Do not be tempted to go on the yard behind the rake hall trust me I speak from experience


----------



## webble (4 October 2014)

Where is rake hall?


----------



## ThomasandTia (4 October 2014)

Other end of road to collinge farm by Cheshire oaks


----------



## webble (4 October 2014)

Home Farm?


----------



## AndreaB71 (4 October 2014)

Rake Hall? The Rake hungry horse pub? Didn't realise there was a yard there


----------

